# Star Moss, aquatic plant or not??



## Do78521 (Dec 15, 2006)

Ive read somewhere that star moss is actually not aquatic plants and cant be grow submerge. Have anybody tried to grow them in your tank and what is your experience with it? Thanks guys and gals!!!


----------



## mystikboy (May 7, 2005)

Definitely not an aquatic moss. Browns and dies after a few weeks


----------



## Saturation (Mar 24, 2010)

Bought some myself from aqmagic. Lasted a a few weeks, browned and died. And it looked so nice in their pictures lol


----------



## Do78521 (Dec 15, 2006)

I agreed.. it looks amazing... I just read somewhere that you can grow it submerge.. but like you guys mentioned.. it ll died off if grow emerge.. Thanks guys


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

It's a good moss for terrariums and emersed set ups. I think I have it grow on my plants in my backyard. That guy just markets it as an aquatic moss but it really is just a common moss that grows in the US. If it's not the same that grows in the US then there is a species of moss that has the same physical characteristics and it's definitely not aquatic.


----------



## niceseol (Mar 7, 2012)

I heard that it not aquatic


----------

